# Reimbursement for Nurse Practitioners



## cvand1972 (Aug 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this going to 100% from 85%.  One of the NP's said that Jim Collins was at a dinner she was at about a year ago and told her this.....Did I miss something??


----------



## LLovett (Aug 6, 2009)

NPPs (non physician practioners) are reimbursed at 85% of the physician fee schedule thru Medicare.

If they are providing services incident-to a physician they will be reimbursed at 100%.

As far as I know nothing has changed, it has been this way for as long as I can remember.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Aug 6, 2009)

If a NP is seperately enrolled into the Medicare program, and you bill as such, the reimbursement is 85% of the fee schedule.

If you are billing incident-to, granted all documentation supports, you are paid 100% because you are billing under the physician's name and provider numbers.

Laura is correct, nothing has changed.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh absolutely, that is true, but there are the underserved areas where an Np can bill with their own number and be reimbursed 100%.  I am more familiar with this in primarily rural areas where access to providers is limited.


----------

